# Hi! regards from Finland =)



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome
your mare is really really pretty :!:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! Wow, she's really pretty!


----------

